# Interior vs. Door and Trim Paint



## HAM_DIYer (Oct 31, 2010)

*Interior Paint vs. Door and Trim Paint*

Can anyone tell me what the differenc is between regular latex interior wall/ceiling paint and latex door and trim paint?
I can't seem to find any threads like that here or anywhere else.
Thanks very much.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

HAM_DIYer said:


> Can anyone tell me what the differenc is between regular latex interior wall/ceiling paint and latex door and trim paint?
> I can't seem to find any threads like that here or anywhere else.
> Thanks very much.


I use flat latex on ceilings, Eggshell latex on walls , and Semi Gloss latex on trim and doors. The difference is the sheen or amount of shine in the paint. Flat - none , Eggshell - very little, Semi gloss - good amount of sheen. This is for interior only.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Door and trim paint is normally an acrylic enamel. It dries with a harder, more durable finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

The word "Enamel" doesn't mean ANYTHING. It's just a marketing term...NOT a type of paint:yes:!

"Cabinet paints" are usually Hybrids...meaning BOTH Alkyd (usually a Polyurethane) & Latex resins are present. Some versions are phrased as "alkyd resins in a waterborne carrier". These paints also level well, usually needing 12-24 hrs. between coats. They're also a little tougher, due to the Oil/Alkyd components.

"Regular" latex wall paints don't have Alkyd resins in them. Only the Acrylic-Latex type resins. 100% Acrylic latexes are very good, and can be used for Doors/trims too. They're just not quite as tough, and typically don't "level" as well, unless an extender is added.

>>> DO NOT apply a separate Poly over the top!!! VERY LITTLE benefit here...AND you'd have to wait a month so the main paintjob can cure/harden-up!!!

Faron


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Here, for your reading pleasure,


Paint types explained

New and old paint formulations can lead to some confusion about the types of paints available and what the differences are between them.

There are two basic types of house paint commonly used for residential applications:
1- "Latex" or water based paint 
2- "Oil" or "Alkyd" based paint

The term "Latex" is used by some paint companies to refer to their water based paints. There is no natural latex in modern paints.

The term "Oil based" is used to refer to paints that have a linseed oil or Alkyd base. 'Alkyd" is a synthetic oil base. These paints require a solvent such as mineral spirits for thinning and clean up. Oil or Alkyd based paints are almost exclusively considered "enamels" due to their hard durable gloss or semigloss finish and are typically used for coating windows, doors, and woodwork trim.
( color will yellow or darken over time )

"Acrylic" or "Acrylic Latex" paint are water based paints that contain "Acrylic" as the film forming binder ingredient. neither contain any natural latex as an ingredient. "Acrylic" provides a non yellowing durable finish. Water clean up.


"Acrylic enamel" or "Acrylic latex enamel " paint is a water based acrylic paint with a high durability rating. Neither contain any natural latex. Typically these paints have a (non yellowing ) gloss or semigloss sheen for coating windows, doors, and woodwork trim. Water clean up.

"Acrylic wall paint" and "Acrylic latex wall paint" are water based paints that contain the acrylic binder, neither contain any natural latex. Most wall paints are not considered enamels however some wall paints carry an enamel label due to their sheen (shine) or durability rating. Water clean up.

Not all "Latex" paints contain "acrylic". Some contain different types of binders, film forming ingredients, and fillers, however "acrylic" is considered to be superior to most and is an important part of high quality paints.

Be sure to check the lable for the desired sheen and remember that the more shine the paint has the more it will show surface imperfections.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, that "article" is 98% true!

I'm just harping on the word "Enamel". It's always been just a marketing-buzzword to imply a hard-film paint. I've asked this to a few head paint chemists, and heard the explanations of representatives of leading paint companies.
The answer is always the same..."Enamel" doesn't mean anything. 

It used to imply Oil-based paints, since that's all there was...and that they dried to a hard finish, like the "Enamel" on your teeth.
Then, when Latexes became more prevalent, marketers borrowed the "Enamel" buzzword for their ads.

Somewhere along the line, "Enamel" got morphed into people thinking it was a superior type of Latex or Oil.

That's all there is to it....just a bad "word-association" that never seems to totally die, and just confuses people.

Faron


----------

